# AgriMectin dosage



## Aslea (Oct 20, 2013)

Off brand ivermectin. I need to treat a 100lb doe. A 100-120 lb pregnant doe, and two 20lb Nubian kids. Does anyone have the dosage? It's made for cattle and swine, but I've used it on goats before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1cc per 33 lbs orally. 1cc per 40 lbs SQ injected.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have used it at 1cc per 25 lbs orally with no ill effects.I also use it at 1cc per 40 lbs SQ.


----------

